
Chandra, the pre-teen who released a post-punk record in 1980 - evo_9
https://dangerousminds.net/comments/meet_chandra_the_pre-teen_who_released_a_fantastic_post-punk_record_in_1980
======
ericdykstra
While we're on the subject of young musical prodigies, I'd like to shine a
light on the influential metal band Windir. At age 16, Terje Bakken wrote,
arranged, and performed everything on the first album (with the exception of
drums): Vocals, Guitars, Bass, Keyboards, and Accordion.

His second album, _Arntor_ , also a solo work, was released 2 years later, and
is considered one of the best albums ever of the genre. At age 18.

------
toastermoster
I wasn't familiar with Chandra. Just listened to a few songs. I think she sort
of has a Siouxsie and the Banshees vibe. Now I want to go listen to Cities in
Dust but it's too late for that today.

------
justinator
Also Pete Shelley just passed away, if anyone on HN cares.

~~~
Mesmoria
Yeah I care. I saw them years ago in brisbane. Good band.

------
ikeboy
Interesting. There's a kid on YouTube with over 5 billion (!) views on his
music videos and he's been putting them out since the age of 7
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MattyBRaps](https://www.youtube.com/user/MattyBRaps)

------
bobochan
She was two years behind me in college and we played together in a group. She
played keyboards and never mentioned that she could sing, or anything about
this album.

She was incredibly nice and very quiet. I think she transferred the next year.

------
kieckerjan
Reminds me of Shuggie Otis, who used to play in his father’s band wearing a
fake mustache to disguise the fact that he was only eleven. Went on to make
some great music, putting out his first album when he was 17.

------
gregoryexe
I listened to it and it definitely belongs on soundcloud.

~~~
dmix
Agreed, I'm a big fan of post-punk but this work is very amateur. A modern day
soundcloud-esque production, where thousands of similarly talented young
people post music.

------
olivermarks
It's not that hard to come up with a vanity project that mimics a style wave
that just happened, especially if you are from a wealthy family. This is also
a common criticism of the Beastie Boys, who were the first white rap styled
act not to be ridiculed as copyists. (Vanilla ice being a failed earlier
example of cultural appropriation...)

more positively the Avalanches have sampled one of chandra's tracks
[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9avnqy/the-avalanches-
cha...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9avnqy/the-avalanches-chandra-
subways-sample)

~~~
daeken
I'm a bit baffled by this, on a few counts. First, many kids from wealthy
families have tried and failed to produce great music, c.f. The Shaggs.
Second, the Beastie Boys didn't get big because of money, but because they
actually produced some novel stuff; their early music had great flow, despite
being very rough around the edges with quite poor engineering. Third, as noted
in a sibling comment to mine, Vanilla Ice came about more than 5 years after
the Beastie Boys.

~~~
tdumitrescu
Whoa whoa there who says the Shaggs didn't produce great music?!!!

~~~
daeken
On this one, I gotta disagree with Zappa. It's great in the same way that
Captain Beefheart is; which is to say, it's amazing how much awful can be
packed into such a small space. "My Pal Foot Foot" never ceases to amaze me,
with the depths of fail it accomplishes. For those who have not yet had the
pleasure: [https://youtu.be/XR9d4ESlpHY](https://youtu.be/XR9d4ESlpHY)

